

Strong Cryptography Using Linux's Random Number Generator - jgrahamc
http://insights.wired.com/profiles/blogs/strong-cryptography-using-linux-s-random-number-generator?

======
yeukhon
Just boot up a new vagrant machine running Ubuntu 12.04, wow, cat
/proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail shows 143. Why is it so low (according
to article below 200 is low).

